# Face Off Season 12



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Starts tomorrow at 9PM. Get ready for more makeup mayhem:jol:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Hooray!! Love that show! thanks for the head-up--I hadn't seen any advertising.


----------



## BillsThrills (Jun 12, 2017)

Aww yes. When you don't have cable' missing out on when shows come out is a big issues. thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This just showed up on the DVR unexpected, what a nice surprise!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Little bit of a rocky start for some of the team members and one of the shop foremen.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I can't imagine trying to do a major joint project with people that you just met--I'm surprised there was any cohesion at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I think you hit the nail on the head. Very challenging to make an instant team and get good results. There's no way of knowing what people's strengths are and how to play to them under those circumstances.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not seeing any real standouts among the artists yet with this new team format. That said, the wasp queen's cowl was impressive both in coloring and form.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy we finally got to see the capabilities of individual artists this week. The Ethereal Effects demons were really well done and the winning makeup was a truly distinctive standout in every way.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:Slim pickings this season....ugh!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Not too much interest on this thread, apparently. The show must not be capturing people's imaginations as in the past.
I have not yet started to watch season 12, myself. Hope it picks up though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the format this season. Setting it up as two shops competing against each other may be a better reflection of real world situations, but we're not getting to see individual talents showcased as well.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really perplexed by the "talent"..... Did no one sign up??? I know there has been a couple of sculpts that are in the honorable mention category, but where is the jaw dropping, drool work??? I don't see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Andrew and Faina appear to be the frontrunners for talent with this batch.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I was leaning towards Joseph for the win but he had that one bad day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree Roxy, I'm thinking either Andrew or Faina. It's funny, Andrew seems genuinely surprised every time he wins.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Andrew did a kick-a$$ fungi-infected zombie last night. It was uber creepy.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

They are both really talented. 

Faina is a hotter version of a girl I used to live with. 

Andrew does seem genuinely surprised every time he wins. He reminds me of myself - humble - but not nearly as handsome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, Lord H, you are such a hoot:jol:


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All ,

The finale for this season is set in a haunted house . The finalists have to make characters/creatures for a laboratory , a conjuring room and hell . Just thought I would give you guys a heads up as it seems there wasn't much interest here for this season so you might not be aware of the haunt finale .


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm literally watching first Ep of season 3 haha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The haunted house finale was so much fun. It was like a little preview of Halloween.


----------

